#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  Intelbrás x Ligowave

## Carlosaps

Boa tarde amigos!
Em questão do preço, compensa investir nesse equipamento da intelbrás?

http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...2n-ptp-5-n-_JM

Alguém já testou ou usa este equipamento?

O *LigoPTP pro* conforme na propaganda passa até 200MB de banda e 65000pps.



Será que esse da intelbrás consegue tal feito?

----------


## JonasMT

Rapaz se esse for o preço unitario eu consigo por menos de 7k o par  :Smile: . Segundo meu contato ele passa nao mais que 70mb full

----------


## Carlosaps

> Rapaz se esse for o preço unitario eu consigo por menos de 7k o par . Segundo meu contato ele passa nao mais que 70mb full


Amigo, esse da ligowave você sabe me dizer se passa esses 200MB mesmo?

----------


## JonasMT

> Amigo, esse da ligowave você sabe me dizer se passa esses 200MB mesmo?


E o msm radio da intelbras, vou pedir um relato com teste em campo e posto assim que possivel, mas ele ne adianto que na real é somente 70mb porem super estavel msm com muitos pps.

----------


## Carlosaps

> E o msm radio da intelbras, vou pedir um relato com teste em campo e posto assim que possivel, mas ele ne adianto que na real é somente 70mb porem super estavel msm com muitos pps.


Desde já obrigado!

----------


## JonasMT

Resultado limitado pela rb, essa semana ainda vai ser substituiadas as mesma.

Lembrando que os radios e screen nao sao minhas, e sim de cliente do fornecedor. Vou entrar em contato e ver se consigo que ele me informe o relato completo

----------


## admskill

Se esse Ligowave passar 120 já está bom !

----------


## JonasMT

Se o user nao tiver urgencia, seria melhor esperar o Airfiber em 5.8

----------


## jorgilson

Já tem gente vendendo o airfiber 5.8 por 9.800,00, ´so que acho caro para equipamento 5.8.

----------


## JonasMT

Pois e, orcei a alguns dia o par de digital 200mb coisa de 20k completo e possibilide de up para 400mb. Queira ou e uma diferença de 10k

----------


## flacknet

> Já tem gente vendendo o airfiber 5.8 por 9.800,00, ´so que acho caro para equipamento 5.8.


Mais fácil importar do Paraguai
http://www.excellinformatica.com.py/...4%20A%205.8GHZ

U$ 2.747,50 ( 1 Par de radios + 25 % de importação ) com dollar a R$ 2,30, da R$ 6.400,00, sai muito mais barato que os R$ 9.800,00.
Isto se for ao PY e comprar somente isso, que acho difícil

Tem o usuário @*pkmc* que vende Deliberant e Ligowave este rádios são que a Intelbras usa com remarcação dela, os preços são muito atrativos, sai menos que a metade do preço que são vendido aqui no Brasil pela Intelbras.

Outra sem o firmware da Intelbras, que acho muito cheio de frescura.

Para voces terem uma Ideia, o APC-5M-90 sai mais ou menos R$ 412,00, ja com a importação de 25%

Este é o código do produto que pode ser importado pela lei do sacoleiro.

_8517.6 -Outros aparelhos para transmissão ou recepção de voz, imagem ou_
_outros dados, incluídos os aparelhos de comunicação em rede com ou_
_sem fio (tais como uma rede local (LAN) ou uma rede de área estendida_
_(WAN)):_

----------


## JonasMT

E uma 'pequena diferenca' eu queria ver essa airfiber em 50km passando 100mb full seria lindo, mas com antena de 23dbi sei nao hem

----------


## flacknet

> E uma 'pequena diferenca' eu queria ver essa airfiber em 50km passando 100mb full seria lindo, mas com antena de 23dbi sei nao hem


Na realidade, eu vejo para ponto de no máximo 20 Km e já acho difícil por causa da interferência, a pessoa que for configurar, terá que usar modulação bem baixa e não colocar 50 Mhz.
O que vejo, é que muito precisam passar as vezes 10 Mb e coloca modulação de 40 Mhz, so para falar que o enlace passa mais de 50 Mb, mais fica sujeito a muita interferência.

----------


## DGaba

Bom dia Carlos.
Trabalho com Intelbrás, tenho 2 pares rodando 180 Mbps, a visada não é 100%. 
Daniel Gaba
11 2147 3295
skype: daniel.gaba-pltg133

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

Bom dia Pessoal,

Abaixo segue o link para acesso as características do Intelbras PTP-5N:

http://redesoutdoor.intelbras.com.br...hz-2n-mimo-2x2 

At.

Suporte Digital Intelbras

----------


## JonasMT

> Bom dia Carlos.
> Trabalho com Intelbrás, tenho 2 pares rodando 180 Mbps, a visada não é 100%. 
> Daniel Gaba
> 11 2147 3295
> skype: daniel.gaba-pltg133


Poderia contribuir com mais detalhes, se possivel screen de teste!

----------


## latelecom

Tenho um link com Intelbras + Antenas e pigtails ALGCOM 30dBi, 32Km/142MBps, latência baixa, configurado para 80% DOWN e 20% UP, mais de 8 meses ininterruptos. É tanta banda e tanto processamento que tive que trocar as RBs, pois as antigas ficavam travadas em 100% e limitavam o resultado dos links.

----------


## enlacenet

Bom dia amigos tenho um enlace de 7 km consigo com apc-5m e antena da ubnt de 30dbi banda de 85 a 90 full sendo limitado pela placa de rede que e de 10/100 e pelas rbs que o processamento sobe a 100%

----------


## rogeriodj

Não compensa investir em 5ghz não. Se quer algo que preste/estave de verdade, somente com radios de frequencia licenciada mesmo, é instalar, legalizar e esquecer que existe!!

----------

